# Sydney: Safety and Skills Day 24th Nov



## dru

It has been a couple of years since we arranged an AKFF training session in Sydney. Who is interested? I am suggesting we use Australian Canoeing instructors and their system. Subject to the thinking of the instructor this is likely to be three half day sessions being roughly:

Safety and Skills Day 1: Personal paddling skills and safety basics. Dont let the word "basics" fool you, these sessions impact experienced paddlers just as much as novices.

Safety and Skills Day 2: Rescue, group techniques, getting into the rough

Safety and Skills Day 3: SURF!

Day 1 must be done before the other two. You will need a safety helmet for the surf (rules is rules). I suggest we start organising for when the weather starts warming up and schedule from the end of October and do one a month. Perfect preparation for the upcoming season. If I could start to have an indication from a few people I will look to lock in the first date. First choice Instructor will be Rob Mercer, but things will depend on his busy schedule.

Who is interested?


----------



## paulb

I'm interested. Is it byo kayak and do pedal kayaks count....


----------



## dru

Definitely BYO kayak. It's the one you need to have skills in. Hobies totally included, expect to test your paddle. But pedal at your will in the later two sessions. It's about real world skills after all. let's see numbers, if there are enough Hobies we could arrange a specific training totally based for them. Would only need 5 or 6. Sign up guys.


----------



## Wrassemagnet

My hand is up along with a few offspring 12 to 15yrs old.


----------



## Nbh00d

How much is the cost involved and what kind of safety helmet are we talking about? Would a bicycle helmet fit the requirement?


----------



## dru

Cost will depend on numbers. But expect change from $100. We may need a little flexibility on choice of instructors so pricing will differ slightly. But if I do get Rob Mercer costs are:

$75 per hour for 4 hours.
Say we have 4 yakkers = $75 each.

More instructors needed as the group gets larger but this should give you an idea.* Best $75 you will ever spend in the sport bar none.*


----------



## Wrassemagnet

Do you think we could do it on a Sunday afternoon? Easier for me to get the kids there that way. Will it be ok to use a hobie Oasis 2 seater for 2 of the kids (teens really)? If we can do it Sunday Arvo including an Oasis dru there are 4 yakkers for you right there, myself and 3 teens.


----------



## CanuckChubbs

I might be interested, and if its ok, I might get some of the teachers from school whom are trying to take over my kayaking sport with the students. Would that be ok?


----------



## dru

OK guys, a nudge for more interest.

More the merrier, but each attendee needs to provide their own yak. I'll talk to the instructor regarding the use of tandems.


----------



## kayakone

*Yakkers in the Sydney region *

Go to this training if at all possible. you can be sure that every segment will contain valuable information and skills, skills that could save your butt. We have had two safety days here and the general consensus is that it has been very valuable.

If you are undecided, mention it to your partner/wife ... she will agree you _must_ attend.

Well done Dru

trev


----------



## DennisT

kayakone said:


> *Yakkers in the Sydney region *
> 
> Go to this training if at all possible. you can be sure that every segment will contain valuable information and skills, skills that could save your butt. We have had two safety days here and the general consensus is that it has been very valuable.
> 
> If you are undecided, mention it to your partner/wife ... she will agree you _must_ attend.
> 
> Well done Dru
> 
> trev


x 2.

Do it - It is fun and a good opportunity to meet some new people


----------



## dru

OK team.

1. Rob Mercer has said "yes" so we have the Aussie no 1 kayak trainer at our call and behest.
2. Rob is looking through timetables and will come back to me shortly. 
3. The session style is confirmed - 3 sets of half days. Probably Saturday mornings. Roughly 1 per month. You dont have to do them all. You do have to do the first one to do one of the others.
4. Yep, Rob is more than happy to specifically adapt to what we want. So if you have any particular thing you want from an expert, let me know, it goes straight on the list.
5. For the surf session we need approved white water helmets. :? Bike helmets wont do. Suggest we put the AKFF brain trust on to this.
6. Rob is enthusiastic about working with Hobies. More than happy that the method of going forward is pedal power. But he might recommend some excerises so you know the paddle when you need it. And then let him work through with us where and when he suggests that the paddle might be a smart addition. The focus will be skills and safety in the way that YOU use your OWN kayak. And that's what the mirage drive is for afterall.
7. Paddle yaks are fuine too. :shock: 
7. Kids with parants who sign waivers are fine. :lol:

Given the small response so far, I am now on a campaign of PMs seeking a broader list. If you are in Sydney, expect to hear from me. If you are in Sydney and have said yes, please pass the message around.

Promise that you will have fun!


----------



## Wrassemagnet

Fantastic Dru, thanks so much for putting in the effort.


----------



## paulb

I'm still interested - seeing as I have a pedal kayak, I'd like to improve my 'paddle' technique ...


----------



## SharkNett

Putting myself and Spongy down for at least the 1st day. For me will depend on dates tho as will probably be going back to shift work soon. 

Rob


----------



## dru

Hurrah, can finally offer a date. Saturday 24th November. We would have an 8:00am start and expect to be off the water chatting around 12:00. Rob has decided that combining the first two sessions is good, so we will have a packed day! I'm guessing at the days activities but likely to be something like this:

dry session on the beach on technique
water session on technique
righting and remounting in the shallows
technical strokes and bracing
The forward stroke! (a life long ambition never perfected)

Rescue session :shock:

Be prepared to get very wet.

We have something of a truncated list, but will lock down this date (apologies to requests for a Sunday, it just didnt work out). Could we confirm availability please? Possible so far:
Dru
paulb
wrassemagnet 
+ 3 sprogs (mate I forgot to check on this. but the double probably isnt ideal, I'm happy to bring my Swing as a spare)
CanuckChubbs
+ teachers?
Occy (you're going to love it)
SharkNett 
+ Spongy?
possibly my brother on another swing
smatthew

Cheers skills team!


----------



## dru

Location will be Watsons Bay - again this is locked in as Rob Mercer's training ground.

Depending on conditions on the day, the training session would be in the local bays, shallow water. Rescue session around the corner on South Head.


----------



## dru

Paul, all that is really needed is kayak and paddle. We will be wet so clothes that suit like any normal fishing day. Warm dry change of clothes for after. There are showers but no hot water.

Definitely PFD and your normal safety kit too. Note that getting wet means swimming and remounting. If you are like me and really test the limits when training, well I expect to have to remount a lot. :lol: If anyone uses stirrups or paddle floats to get back on deck, make sure you bring them.

Beer and fish and chips after, sounds great!

Hobies, bring a paddle! BUT I also recommend you bring the mirage drive. You need the paddle for the skills bit, but when we do the rescue stuff, if I had a Hobie I would be using the pedal drive. You can do the whole day without it, but when we mock up situations, might as well have it the way you would normally experience it.

Also treat it like any other kayak outing. I'll be checking the weather, the BOM, tides, and google earth for launch and exit points etc. snacks, water etc, exactly as you would do normally. It is not the trainers job to do the basic for us, his job is to ensure we do them better next time.

Helmet NOT needed for this day.


----------



## kayakone

Congratulations Dru on organizing this Safety Day.

I'm surprised that there aren't more starters to date...some are under-estimating the value to themselves and their families of such a day. Remember this: If you are off (getting caught by winds or tide or illness or a massive strike), this training morning will be immensely valuable. I can say this ...if you haven't regularly practiced these techniques pinned to excellent professional instructionals, then one day you may rue that lack of practice. I can say that, because I know that when it starts coming unstuck on the water, it is minutes between an 'incident' and *disaster*.

Here is a golden opportunity to get the right instruction, and to practice the techniques in a secure environment. The safety margin you will gain cannot be costed, it is invaluable - and it will be invaluable for the rest of your kayaking days.

It is not too late to commit to being there.

trev


----------



## dru

I'm still thinking this is half a day 4 hours. Currently the confirmed numbers are 4. Coach is $75/hour so $75 each at this stage. In fact plan on that. If the number goes over 6 we need a second coach. Then the cost would be $100 each. Getting cheaper again with more numbers up to 12. I doubt very much will get 12. I suspect between 6 and 8. But 4 already is great, because it is definitely happening.

With just 4 let's sort it out on the day. If numbers get higher it might be easier to do cash before. I will pm if that is needed.

Not too late to join in.


----------



## dru

Confirmed so far:
The Occulator, Paul
Smatthew50, Sam
Myself, Dru
PaulB
Wrassemagnet, Jim with two at 14 and 15years old.

2 cant make it, 7 so far (so we will need the second coach)
A couple yet to respond.

Not too late to add to the list!

If you would like to know a little about our coach, check this: http://www.balancedboater.com/ (But unfortunately it's a little bit permanently under (or not) construction)
So try these:
http://expeditionkayaks.blogspot.com.au ... -blog.html
http://expeditionkayaks.blogspot.com.au ... south.html

Dru Spork
M 0419 855 121


----------



## dru

Confirmed so far:
The Occulator, Paul
Smatthew50, Sam
Myself, Dru
PaulB
Wrassemagnet, Jim with two at 14 and 15years old.

+ headoffatness Luke

Now 8 in all.

Sooo, we can easily go to 12 without impacting coach numbers. Come on guys, even you experienced blokes, bet you'd enjoy it. Speak up, or forever hold your peace.


----------



## keza

I'm away on a fathers and daughters camp, otherwise I would be there.


----------



## dru

Thanks Kerry. I've been a bit worried that many experienced guys don't seem to think it works for them. Appreciate the support.

I am not "experienced" but can guarantee that every year I will bee seeking training/refresher with professionals. And by the way it's fun!

To everyone else, Drop me a pm or add to the thread if you are interested!


----------



## DennisT

Dru - good job organizing this .

This is a great opportunity for beginners to learn some fundamentals - its also a good opportunity for experienced guys to learn a few new tricks - it is surprising how much you can take away from these events .

Meet a few fellow yakkers - learn from a pro and learn from each other.

Highly recommended - so if you can get along to this , it will be a few dollars well spent.

Dru when the absolute cut off in terms of participants getting on board ?


----------



## Stevie

Count me in guys, sounds like a top day, and I might learn a thing or two!
(or un-learn some bad habits) 

Steve


----------



## CanuckChubbs

Hey Dru,

I sent you a PM, but I just re-read this thread. And to my joy, my wife's sister decided to come and visit us from Canada and it looks like a fun filled weekend/November for me :roll: . Sorry.


----------



## dru

Ok price confirmed at $75 each, bring cash on the day. I will collect before we launch. Kids need a waiver. Session is 4 hours 8:00 to 12:00. Suggest you be there at 7:30, if we start late we just eat into our time. In general this will be paddle skills, technical strokes, bracing, forward stroke. Remount. Then put it into practice with deep water rescue session. Suggest you use your mirage if you have one at this stage WITH paddle I think. See what you reckon on the day.

Depending on how we go time wise, and weather conditions, rescue session may be around the corner from south head.

4 hours is a lot, so we will break this up in practical sessions and chat. So bring your questions or the chat will be dominated by my questions. :twisted: Thoughts are: wind and waves, reading the BOM, reading willy weather, emergency equipment, buddies, exit point, exit point B plan, back up paddle. If I had a Hobie my list would include: why paddle, when to paddle, what to paddle practice and how often. But all in all whatever you want to talk about. Feel free to test anything I have ever said, low style v high etc. Rob won't always agree with me (but mostly I think ;-) )

Just spent 3 hours with Rob immersed more than paddling, revisiting the roll. Had a ball, feeling much more confident after a winter/autumn bout of the yips. Can't wait for the AKFF day! Still plenty of room for more yakkers.


----------



## Wrassemagnet

That is such good value for money! Will Rob bring along the waivers for me to sign or does he email them to fill out and return?


----------



## dru

Wrassemagnet said:


> That is such good value for money! Will Rob bring along the waivers for me to sign or does he email them to fill out and return?


It's possible the paperwork will end up on the day, but I will chase to do it before then. pm to follow once I work it out.

Yep, less than $20/hour for one of Australias most recognised kayak instructors, and a second instructor. All for us, whatever you want to do. Great value.


----------



## dru

Another bump in case there are people who havent noted the thread.

Room for additional AKFFers still.


----------



## paulb

Forgot to ask, but what's the parking situation at Watsons bay - any free parking ?


----------



## badmotorfinger

paulb said:


> Forgot to ask, but what's the parking situation at Watsons bay - any free parking ?


Get there early and its fine. I've parked next to pub with water 30 metres away previously. Used to be free, hopefully still is.


----------



## dru

Parking at this time of the morning is no probs. from mid morning, forget it. Launch somewhere else and paddle over.

We will be fine however.


----------



## Wrassemagnet

Dru I just wanted to confirm helmets are not needed this weekend but will be needed for the surf session next time?


----------



## dru

No helmets this session - it's a surf requirement.
No-one should have problems finding free parking as we are early. If you are unlucky there is still plenty of parking but you will need to buy a ticket.


----------



## dru

Still room!

Confirmed:
Occulator
wrassemagnet
paulb
Stevie
smathew
headoffatness

possible: BigSkez

Please pm me if I have missed you on this list.

Dru


----------



## dru

Occulator said:


> Just got another starter Dru. My mate Ron (Fishnfun) is interested. It should be fun seeing him trying to capsize the PA.


excellent!


----------



## dru

One final bump. Speak up if you can join us.


----------



## BigSkez

Hey Dru I will be making it for the safety day so count me in aswell


----------



## BigSkez

Hey Dru I will be making it for the safety day so count me in aswell


----------



## dru

BigSkez said:


> Hey Dru I will be making it for the safety day so count me in aswell


Done! Pencil entry now I led in.


----------



## Wrassemagnet

Thanks for organising this dru, a most enjoyable and useful day for me and my boys to be sure. You know what, life on the forum is good but spending a morning with such top people is just so much better. I feel much more confident and not just for myself but more importantly for the newer generation coming through in our sport. I couldn't recommend others bringing the kids along to these things too more. I'm fortunate to have a few yaks of my own but I'm sure that myself and the rest of us as a community would be willing to lend yaks to other's offspring who wanted to attend sessions like this in the future.


----------



## Stevie

Hey guys

I picked up quite a few paddling tips from Rob (and Dru) and we were blessed with top weather and good company in you lads. Thanks again

Steve


----------



## kayakone

Wrassemagnet said:


> Thanks for organising this Dru, a most enjoyable and useful day for me and my boys to be sure. You know what, life on the forum is good but spending a morning with such top people is just so much better. I feel much more confident and not just for myself but more importantly for the newer generation coming through in our sport. I couldn't recommend others bringing the kids along to these things too more. I'm fortunate to have a few yaks of my own but I'm sure that myself and the rest of us as a community would be willing to lend yaks to other's offspring who wanted to attend sessions like this in the future.


Way to go Jim. Most of us are fishos first, and kayakers second, That being so, safety, as Dru organised with Rob, is not an intuitive thing. It has to be learned (the easy way, i.e. without a disaster). There is so much to learn.



Stevie said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I picked up quite a few paddling tips from Rob (and Dru) and we were blessed with top weather and good company in you lads. Thanks again
> 
> Steve


Ditto above.



Occulator said:


> Had a good time, met some great people, and learnt heaps to boot. Best $75 I've spent in a long time. Weather was superb, water temperature more than accommodating, and thankfully not too many of you laughed at my predicament when trying to recover from a capsize. I suspect that might have had more to do with the fact you knew you would be next, but thanks just the same.
> 
> And the meal and a beer aftetwards at the Watsons Bay Hotel wasn't bad either. Honestly, if there is a better place to be in Sydney on a day like today I haven't found it.
> 
> Thanks for your company guys, I learnt heaps. And thanks to you Dru for organising it. And of course to our sage Rob and his lovely wife Sharon. When's the next one?


Good on ya Paul for going. Gotta be worth the money! Life is too precious to be dead.

trev


----------



## kayakone

Occulator said:


> It was an easy ask Trev, honestly a pleasure. We are indeed all lucky to be able to do this sort of stuff. Keep well, hope to catch up with you again soon mate. You SWR'ing next year?


God willing, yes. Looking forward to it. This year I intend to catch one fish. 

On a dour note, what a pity there weren't 20 starters for the day ... so much to learn from a bloke like Rob.

trev


----------



## dru

You never really know how these days will go until you do it. Fortunately things went to plan. What I love about Sharan and Rob Mercer (our coach crew) is there is absolutely and genuinely no pretension or condescension. Rob and I had talked for several weeks about adjusting the normal training focus to suit fishing SOTs. I didn't do much but give a kernel of thought, Rob didn't need much at all to improvise. Here is a pic to give you an idea of disparity of craft we gave to Rob and Sharan for training:









Quick break up of the day.

The coaches went to a different address. :? My bad. Spent more time locking this down with trainees than coaches. Everyone was fantastic with money and waivers - thanks heaps! We lost a bit of time just talking to coaches up front. Plenty of questions from the crew, as we all started realizing just how much experience and knowledge was with us this day. Topics ranged through:

The weather prediction sites, limitations on sea breeze, willy weather etc, but also the BOM which at least corrects errors.
Paddles - euroblade v wing; selection for a PA, selection generally (not just me who worries about paddles being too long)
Fastest wind you can paddle into, actually not that high.
Waves, swell, seas, impact around Sydney cliffs.
Attitude: VHF, PLB, helicopters etc. yes make sure of your emergency kit, but if you are relying on it - it doesn't do the yak fraternity a lot of good. If you can get into it, really try to make sure you can get yourself out.
Buddies, strengths and weaknesses.

We made up for time during the day by not having land based breaks. Rob was a little surprised, SIK trainees need to stretch legs each hour, our team was happy spending every moment on the water.

On the beach we played with paddle strokes "air guitar-style". I was hopeless. Check out hand position on the shaft by looking at your shadow. (a couple of "wow, didn't think my hands were so close/so far apart")

Then finally hit the water. One rotation excercise was: straight elbows, paddle out in front of your nose and rotate freely in both directions. Then try it in the water with this exaggerated straight arm clunky paddle. Clunky, but note you are actually rotating. Then after a bit let the elbows bend to max 90 at the exit. Sharan and Rob then visited each yakker with little suggestions to get our paddling closer to a relaxed, energy saving style.

Then we tried paddling backwards. Rob sensed some "wtf?" resistance. So pulled out his water bottle and said, imagine this is a really expensive lure. The through it backwards over his shoulder. "what are you going to do?" people woke up quick that it was only a water bottle, lucky or there could have been riots. :shock: but a bigger issue is probably hooking the bottom on a troll. You need to go back over the snag to release, but if you have to stuff around turning 180, guaranteed you will muck it up. So just back up. In terms of paddling, it's fun, uses different muscles, and you just start getting a better feel for the paddle and the yak. Some of the guys found the muscle sets a bit uncomfortable but everyone got stuck into the play.

We tried quick sprints followed by "how fast can you stop". Good fun and burns up the energy. Repeat in reverse.

Jim had this constant spaced out expression, between this viewtopic.php?f=14&t=58215 and the training he was simply buzzing. Jim's two boys took to things with gusto, all muscle and enthusiasm. The future of yakking looks very good. Steve was giving the last rights to his beloved Dorado. Hard craft to say goodbye too, especially when the day kept showing how solid it is. Who ever buys this yak is doing bloody well. Paul (B) was a study of focus. And another example of hobie working brilliantly under paddle power.

At this stage Ron stood up in his PA. Now picture Rob and Sharan with well over 50 years experience in kayaks, NOTHING they haven't seen... Till now. :shock: Sharon's jaw hit the deck, she stayed silent, Rob broke into laughter. :shock: Who said you can't teach an old dog? To be fair, and to my astonishment, Ron had the PA motoring under paddle power. Was able to work through all the strokes we played with. I really thought the paddle would be usefull just as a brace (keep paddling) in rough conditions or surf, but no. Amazing. Yes the PA is faster and more powerful under pedal, but it does response surprisingly well to paddle.

What was next? Oh, siting in the yak, paddle lifted to match the horizon, then rock the yak side to side with increasing power. It's an exersize that has racing ski's all swimming, some SIK's swimming, and of course stable fishing yaks stay 100% dry. "Rob, no-one's in yet?" " working on it" muttered quietly.

Paddling sideways was next. Yakkers laugh, but I have found this very useful getting hung up in the mangroves, around wharves etc. won't try to explain how it works here but another item of good fun giving better feel and water connection.

The low brace next. Excessive works on tilting the yak to (and past) the point of stability, and using the paddle blade to brace and stay upright. This worked by keeping the elbows up and paddle down.mas you go over push the blade down and slightly forward as you pull yourself back upright. Actually tricky to do when not moving, easier when going forward. So doing it on the move was next. "come on guys, you're not trying if you're not getting wet". SPLASH. "we got one, Dru" says Rob with satisfaction.










Paul is a natural leader. Soon we were all doing it. (getting wet) Then we set up to show how "buddy recovery" (the T rescue) works which is used in SIKs. It isn't really necessary in still conditions with SOTs - they are so stable most of us can clamber on unassisted. With SIKs however they fill with water and have to be emptied, a little difficult on your own. Naturally I was guinea pig for this one. I cant remember who my rescuer was! Steve? Anyway, the technique involves the rescuer going to the nose of the upturned yak in a T position - the rescues goes to the tail of the upturned yak. Turning it over to empty it then put it the right way up. Then pull the two yaks side by side, rescuer reaches over the the other yak to hold it on the outside and keep it stable. The rescuee goes up on to the yak belly down putting the inside leg into the the yak. then the other leg. Rescuer holds tight while the rescued turns around to sit up.

This would be usefull in SOTs where someone is tired, cold, or the conditions are rough.

Everyone had a shot at self rescue and the T rescue. Lot's of fun with Ron's PA. We managed to pretty much submerge it by the time we finished playing.









Hobie say not to re-enter over the nose, we found out why the wrong way. Fair enough to say that it is unlikely the the PA will turn turtle. And re-entry should be a major issue. But if it does, having some friends doesn't hurt!

*Suggestions to the safety crew!*
Use the next month to keep trying this stuff. Each time you are on the water do a little routine:
1. rotation exercise
2. sprint then stop.
3. backwards and stop.
4. Brace
5. In general paddle, think about the technique every now and then. Hobies, get the paddle out! And definitely use it in the surf if that's where you are playing.
6. Each time you are somewhere sunny with clear water, end the day with a re-entry before you pack up.

It was a great bunch, and that really makes the day. 
PaulB - see you out fishing mate, next time the lessons are on you, I need to land a King!
Stevie and Wrassemagnet - think about if you want to a little distance with some fishing somewhere, but focus on a paddle. Even a 10K run can be fun.
FishNfun and Occulator - inner harbour fish?
Jim, pity you had to leave early. If you want to catch up with the boys and run through the rescue stuff PM me, I am not a trainer but perhaps we can muddle through.
And to the whole team, if you want to catch up and re-visit anything just PM, I always like a chance to be on the water, expecially if you through in some fishing tips.

8) 8) 8)


----------



## paulb

That's a great summary of the day Dru, very educational and heaps of fun. Certainly made me think about the placement of all the gear on the kayak and what gets in the way when remounting, also watching different techniques for righting an upturned yak. 
Thanks for organising the day!


----------



## FishNfun

Thanks Drew for organizing this event. I have rejigger the Hobie Pro-angler with a rope ladder and a scuooer hole pull rope so I can get it back up the right way.

Put me in for the next lesson seawards mate. Also thanks Paul for telling me about it.


----------



## RacingDan

Hi all

Unfortunately I totally missed this thread earlier on but would have definitely been interested in attending.

Does anyone have the contact details for the mob that ran this session as it sounds like everyone learnt a lot and the flexible structure appeals. I'd like to do something similar (and am based in Sydney).

Many thanks in advance,
Dan


----------



## RacingDan

Thanks Occy.

I've done so and Dru was good enough to say he'd shoot the info through.

When I work out a date I'll post on here to see if anyone else wants to join me.

Rgds
Dan


----------



## dru

Basically what we have been doing is finding an Australian Canoeing (AC) Instructor, asking for input but requesting things be adjusted for fishing yakkers. Not so hard in outline. I'm guessing that you could find instructors through the SLSA who would have a completely different "bent" on things but would Also be a logical way of doing things. Especially for surf. But all safety days that I know of (posted on AKFF) have used instructors from the Australian Canoeing system.

I would like to think that the training put together from either system, once adapted for with intelligence for us, is going to be more alike than different.

Australian Canoeing curriculum is outlined here: http://www.canoe.org.au/default.asp?Men ... kills/88/0 we are most like the "coastal skills" thing. But I'm not particularly interested in ticking AC boxes. Once discussed with the coach and adapted, we won't necessarily get the piece of paper. You can of course follow up with that later. But I hope that we end up with something closer to what we really need.

The kayak clubs put on something called "rock and roll" which is a day with members playing, getting together in like groups for training, and wet testing kayaks from the suppliers. Add beer, BBQ, you get the picture. My thinking is more aligned to that than the AC curriculum but you need a start point and AC does this.

I was introduced to Rob Mercer through the safety day arranged by Peril about 3years ago. He is the best. Literally he coaches the coaches. When instructors are having problems they come to Rob. Hard to book him in summer because he is so busy.

Anyway, you could arrange to do one on one with him. Of course it isn't cheap when you are not sharing costs. But I have another proposal. We have some interest in a part two. And some interest that couldn't make it the first time. And maybe we can catch up for a paddle play as an intro. Then do part 2with Rob. Be patient though, it takes time to herd the sheep that is the AKFF membership. ;-)


----------



## dru

Have to be Longie wouldn't it? All doable, but needs guys with the energy o put it together.


----------



## RacingDan

Hello guys

All of that sounds great to me. Happy to have a play around and a bbq etc to meet the crew or to participate in a more formal part 2 training day. I had a quick paddle of some of the stealth models last time Dennis was in town and would be keen to do something similar again.

If I can assist with doing any research or making enquiries etc let me know. Happy to help if I can.

Timing isn't a big issue for me apart from the fact I may need to relocate to Melbourne towards the end of March for 18 months or so while I work from the Melbourne office at worm and complete a post grad course at one of the universities down there. A new piece of glass kayak will be my reward to myself!

Regards 
Dan


----------



## rodNpaddle

Hello everyone,

Am a new member of the forum and would be interested in participating in any available skill and safety sessions that might be organised in the future. It's a great idea to organise this group training so well done to the instigators.

Matt.


----------



## DennisT

Occulator said:


> dru said:
> 
> 
> 
> And maybe we could interest some of the manufacturers/distributors who could bring their latest models along for demo paddles. Dennis from Stealth might even pick up on this.
Click to expand...

I m Listening ;-)

Been watching this one for while.... anyway Dru and Company- Keep me in the loop - I ll see what we can do.


----------



## dru

Done!

Guys I am in the middle of Practical Completion on a major project at the moment. Commissioning through the night and Sat Sun. I haven't forgotten this, just a bit time poor for now. I'll see if we can think it through a bit this weekend.


----------



## smigel

is this still ongoing ?

Smigel


----------



## dru

See here: viewtopic.php?f=9&t=63055


----------

